# دراسة الجدوى لمصنع اسمنت القسم الاول



## abue tycer (1 فبراير 2011)

​*Feasibility Study for a green Field cement Plant 4000 t/day Capacity** .*
​​​*Table of *******s*​ 

*1)**Brief Process Description. *

*2)**Plant Process Flow Diagram.*

*3)**Plant Raw Materials.*

*4)**Plant major equipment.*

*5)**Plant Utility requirements.*

*6)**Plant Consumables.*

*7)**Plant Power requirements.*

*8)**Plant Manpower.*

*9)**Plant required area & Effluents.*

*10) **Plant feasibility. (Cost Study)*

*11) **Annexures.*

*1. *Process Description​​Cement Production technology in the whole world is based on one of two Processes:

*v *Wet Process: This is an old Process and no more used these days.
*v *Dry Process: This is the most commonly applicable Process now. This Process is Continuous Process. 

In both the Processes Cement is Produced in the sequential following Steps:

Mining: - (extraction of raw materials).

Crushing: - (bringing down the sizes of raw materials to a workable size).



Grinding: - (whereby mixed raw materials are finely milled). 

Calcinations: - (Raising the Temperature of the Feed in the Preheated and complete burning at 1400C in the Kiln to produce Clinker).

Cooling: - (Bringing down the Clinker temperature in to a workable Storage temperature (80 -120 C).

Cement Grinding: - (In which Clinker is grinded to a fine Particle size after Gypsum addition).

Packing: - (Whereby Cement is packed in loose (bulk) or packed from to consumers.

Weighing system: - (To weigh the trucks after loading). 



In order to achieve these Process Steps there are several Stations of Storing, blending and homogenizations where raw materials and semi finished or finished products are Stacked or stored in open areas or in Silos.



Most efficient transportation means are:-​​ 
*Ø *Belt Conveyors for all raw materials.
*Ø *Bucket and Chain Conveyors for fine material and semi finished Products.
*Ø **Air slides for Kiln Feed and finished Product transportation (Cement). *
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز أبو تيسير وبإنتظار التكملة ....


----------



## abue tycer (3 فبراير 2011)

*ملف الجدوى الاقتصادية كامل*

الملف المرفق للدراسة كامل اتمنى الاستفادة منه والله الموفق


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## BEWITHME (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baobaran (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي العزيز*


----------



## الاصروم (9 مارس 2014)

بوركت جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## neo max (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اتمني ان تكون الروابط فعاله


----------

